# Spider Vanes vs XS Wings



## Retired Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

I shot XS Wings for a couple of years and really liked them for their durability. Then when I was at 2016 Outdoor Nationals I saw a fellow with purple Spider Vanes and florescent red nocks, and I thought to myself, "Man, I have to get some of those!" So, I did. I have been shooting the same set of Spider Vanes on my X-10's for over a year now and have had to replace only two vanes that I can recall. One because I forgot to change my sight setting from 40 to 60 yards, so the arrow took a grass slide under the target bale and ripped a vane partially off; and the other when I shot through the clicker and crimped one of the vanes. So, in my opinion, they are both great vanes. I lean toward the Spiders for cosmetic reasons mostly, and I really like the tenacity of the 3-M double sided tape the Spiders use. Shoot well!


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

I know it wasn't part of your question, but it looks like there is a new spin wing on the market:

K&K Archery KSL Jet6 Vanes

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/k-k-archery-ksl-jet6-vanes-1-3-4.html


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

I found spider vanes (white plastic) to be significantly more durable. The metallic spider vanes and metallic xs wings had the same issue for me - they were pretty brittle. I.e., if I have a particularly good end and slap a few arrows together, if the arrows are using metallic vanes, i worry that i may have torn or crimped them; the white vanes i don't even bother checking.


----------



## dmac65 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used both for indoor and outdoor , the spider vanes are more durable for me and I like the tape they give you better than the xs wings.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

Retired Guy said:


> I shot XS Wings for a couple of years and really liked them for their durability. Then when I was at 2016 Outdoor Nationals I saw a fellow with purple Spider Vanes and florescent red nocks, and I thought to myself, "Man, I have to get some of those!" So, I did. I have been shooting the same set of Spider Vanes on my X-10's for over a year now and have had to replace only two vanes that I can recall. One because I forgot to change my sight setting from 40 to 60 yards, so the arrow took a grass slide under the target bale and ripped a vane partially off; and the other when I shot through the clicker and crimped one of the vanes. So, in my opinion, they are both great vanes. I lean toward the Spiders for cosmetic reasons mostly, and I really like the tenacity of the 3-M double sided tape the Spiders use. Shoot well!


What are you using to put replacement vanes on out in the field? (Small portable Jig or what) 

BTW, what's the Archery scene like down there in Central Florida? I know the Training Center is up in Newberry. (West of Gainesville)


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

I make the lines with a Beiter Tri-Liner and a paint pen I got from a craft store. The lines are very thin and pretty permanent which allows me to just peel the old two way tape off, put a new two way tape on and then align the new vane by hand adjacent to the line and over the top of the two way tape. I have never used a jig for spin wings of any sort. The end tapes that come with spider vanes is excellent like dmac65 has noted.

The Villages is a closed retirement community about an hour south of Gainesville on I-75. We have about 250 very active archers in our club and have a very nice 18 target archery range out to 100 yds., with a second range with 17 targets currently under construction with a projected opening date of this spring. Target archery is our mainstay. We don't have any woods per se, so field rounds are not held. The Villages population is currently around 114,000 people. If you are ever in the area you ought to check us out.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

wiatrog said:


> I know it wasn't part of your question, but it looks like there is a new spin wing on the market:
> 
> K&K Archery KSL Jet6 Vanes
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/k-k-archery-ksl-jet6-vanes-1-3-4.html


They look promising. Will look forward to seeing reviews from those that have tried them out in the field.......


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

Retired Guy said:


> The Villages is a closed retirement community about an hour south of Gainesville on I-75. We have about 250 very active archers in our club and have a very nice 18 target archery range out to 100 yds., with a second range with 17 targets currently under construction with a projected opening date of this spring. Target archery is our mainstay. We don't have any woods per se, so field rounds are not held. The Villages population is currently around 114,000 people. If you are ever in the area you ought to check us out.


I'm currently shopping around for a new living destination. What is the minimum age for residency? (You can PM me if you like, since it's not really an Archery related discussion)


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

SELABraveheart said:


> They look promising. Will look forward to seeing reviews from those that have tried them out in the field.......


I will give them a try

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

This is a heck of a boast and improvement just by changing vanes. If true, would be worth it.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

That's a digital image not a real picture. 

Any time changing vanes results in superior grouping it could just be that the difference in old to new vane improved tuning characteristics. Maybe the same improved grouping could've resulted with the old vanes through better adjustment in tuning to that arrow. 

Also maybe theyre that great.


----------

